# What is this on my buck's testicles?? pics



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

My friend'd doe had staph in her udder and this was discussed in a different thread. Our goats shared a ride to the vet before we found out about the staph. This was last month, I have been checking everyone and no sign of staph. Yesterday I noticed my bucks testicles (he is about 10 months old) are bald (no hair) on the bottom half with rough skin and dried up scabs. I noticed a small scab under his tail as well.

I was thinking staph, mange or possibly frost bite ?? I am planning on vaccinating with Lysignin and injecting Ivermectin for parasite control (mange).

I will try taking pictures later on today so you can help me diagnose. He is very hairy everywhere else. I am nervous about this showing on his testicles, would it effect his potency?

Thank you for any help or input,

Jana 
Maybe the picture will show now.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Another picture.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

And one more.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's normal. Just like the greasy poop in the folds of your does anus. Just like the greasy wax between her legs and udder. Just like the dimples the wax comes out of in dimples on the side of the udder.

Actually I had never noticed this before, maybe because I don't shave my bucks, I pay for it to be done, but sure enough all my 'not baby' bucks had this to some degree or another, some were simply bald, some simply had dried looking skin, sort of like mens elbows  others were crusty icky, likely due to urine scald from breeding season.

OK everyone posts photos of your boys scrotums now  Vicki


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Vicki, lol, I gave that poor thing staph vaccine just in case I was so freaked out. I have to say I have not inspected male privates this closely before so I wouldn't know, ha ! It makes sence that there would be some rough areas from reaction to the urine and what have you. 

Considering how many hits the post got since I renamed it with the words "testicles" and "pictures" just seconds ago, I think the pictures of scrotums are in order 


Seriously though, you made me feel better, it looked like it could be ANYTHING from acne to cancer to me 

Jana


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I erased the other thread, sorry but I hadn't even noticed it until it said pictures  So how whacked am I  This same subject came up on the old forum and there were others who did put photos up, so perhaps this could be fun. I wonder in a situation where a buck lived in say a grass lawn and on shavings if they perhaps, not laying on the ground on top of his testicles all the time they would be more....pristine?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Jana, OMG warsh your hands what wyould your mama say! : ) 
I think mine always look like that too.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, I was worried it had to do something with hygine (not his, but my management) and that the skin got irritated from the less than perfect conditions they have now (with the snow, sleet, mud and rain in OK). While the girls have a fluffy warm nice and dry change daily VIP accomodations the bucks share a pen and a shed with a horse (she will urinate right on top of the fresh bedding). I provide two sheds for them so they dont have to lie in the urine but I wonder if they figured it out there is a clean bedded shed. 

So you think even the bumps on his left testicle are ok and I should not worry too much? When I purchased him in Oct he had hair on the entire area but I didn't feel for bumps and such. 

Pictures of other bucks would be very helpful if anyone has some that show their parts so I have something to compare. My other buckling is hairy and I can't see anything there. 

Thanks a lot !!

Jana

PS. Now I know how to get attention on this forum, ha !


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Thankfully, my mother is a registered nurse and she has done worse in her lifetime including sponge baths and such so I think I am ok, lol. It's just sad how it doesn't even feel odd to be doing a "prostate check" in the middle of the pasture with neighbors driving by and dd glances at the pictures and asks "What's up with Dakota's testicles ???"

Jana


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Yep, my bucks get this too... When they are on the stand to get hooves trimmed etc... vaccinations.. I just spray with blue coat or something else.. Used to bother me too.. then I was sneaking around at goat show and staring at other bucks testicles.. Laughing but i really did
Barb


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

<<then I was sneaking around at goat show and staring at other bucks testicles.. Laughing but i really did>>

Barb, I now have a visual in my head that will keep me giggling all day, lololol.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Why should it feel odd to do good animal husbandry? It's gotta be the gawkers problem Jana.
My fellows have fur....soft smooth fur all the way. I would not say this cruddy skin is normal for anywhere on anyone.
Try some shea butter to soften it. Maybe give them some zinc. The fluid that semen is in is very rich in zinc and they use it up just foolin around like they do even if they are not heavily used. This can cause deficiency and skin and coat issues. There is a great zinc and lysine cream you can use for these types of problems. Don't leave him all krunkled like that! Poor fellow. Gotta be scritchy feeling.

Lee


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Lee, do you know what the cream is called?


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

my present buck has this in the off season I thought it was normal as had seen so many other bucks like this however I noticed during rut they were not like that ( lets just say for a while I was worried they were swollen had had an human type injury that included ultrasound etc due to blood flow poor hubby ), then just noticed last week that they are starting to look like that again towards the bottom. Yes I can them they as I usually call them the boys or vinny's boys which is so funny to my human kids as I am so strict about human parts going my the true name for then. My son actuallly asked me why I call Vinny's Testicles the boys, I then explained I had talks with vinny and his boys about how they had better get their job done this year. ( Had I dry doe last year I was not happy about) however Biotracking has confirmed they all took the talk seriously.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I thought my boys had beautiful, :blush maybe the wrong term here, hairy scrotums, so we went out to take pictures...I could tell as soon as I touched them that though they looked plenty normal and hairy, they have various levels of 'yuckiness' to them. Of course, they have just finished breeding season, and I didn't notice this when I checked them before appraisal..so maybe it is a seasonal thing.

This part is Vicki's fault... the girls and I ran out and took pictures of all the ones that belong to us that are here! But I am posting them in Off Topic!


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I only have one buck and I had sorta worried about his hoo-hoo's also. I'm glad we all have each other to share this interested topic with.

My hubby and I are cracking up with all the talk!


----------



## trueblessings (Mar 10, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> OK everyone posts photos of your boys scrotums now  Vicki
> 
> Going to get my camera, maybe the boys will pose juuuuuust right. LOL
> I did not do this quote thing right, sorry.
> Lynn


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Jana any zinc oxide cream will help but those with herbal extracts added are even better. 
Oral supplementation will help as well. Here is an abstract I found about wound healing. Think zinc for skin. 

Topical zinc is widely used in wound treatment although the beneficial effect of zinc has only been documented in zinc-deficient patients who were given zinc orally. The main purpose of this study was to investigate the effect of topically applied zinc on leg ulcer healing and examine its effect on some mechanisms in wound healing using standardized animal models. Additionally, absorption of zinc into wounds and intact skin treated topically with zinc was studied. In a double-blind trial involving 37 leg ulcer patients with low serum zinc levels, topical zinc oxide promoted cleansing and re-epithelialization. Infections and deteriorations of ulcers were less common in zinc oxide treated patients. Re-epithelialization, an important mechanism in the closure of leg ulcers, was enhanced with zinc oxide applied topically on partial-thickness wounds in pigs with normal zinc status. Zinc sulfate at three different concentrations did not, however, result in this beneficial effect on the resurfacing of wounds. The inflammatory reaction was diminished in zinc treated wounds except when a high zinc sulfate concentration was applied. Bacterial growth and concomitant diseases such as diabetes can complicate wound healing. In normal rats, bacterial growth in full-thickness wounds was reduced with topical zinc oxide but not in hyperglycemic diabetic rats. The anti-bacterial mechanism of zinc oxide seemed to be more indirect and to be mediated via local defense systems rather than being directly toxic to the bacteria. Healing of 21-day-old skin incisions was impaired in zinc deficiency, as measured by a significantly decreased wound breaking strength in zinc-deficient rats compared with that of pair-fed controls. The decreased breaking strength did not seem to be due to differences in collagen concentration of the wounds. Zinc oxide was slowly but continuously solubilized when applied on open wounds in rats. On the other hand, with zinc sulfate, the zinc concentrations, either locally or systemically, did not maintain a constant level for the 48-hour post-operative treatment period as they did with zinc oxide. Zinc absorption in and through normal human forearm skin was demonstrated after treatment with a zinc oxide medicated occlusive dressing by increased zinc levels in epidermis, interstitial fluid and dermis compared with the non-zinc control dressing. In conclusion, topical zinc may stimulate leg ulcer healing by enhancing re-epithelialization, decreasing inflammation and bacterial growth. When zinc is applied on wounds it not only corrects a local zinc deficit but also acts pharmacologically


----------

